# Qingdao__青岛__China



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qingdao / Tsingtao - 青岛 / 青島*












> *Qingdao*, also spelled *Tsingtao*, is a major city in eastern Shandong Province. The city's name in Chinese characters literally means "greenish-blue island".[2] Located on China's Yellow Sea coast, it is a major nodal city of the One Belt, One Road (OBOR) Initiative that connects Asia with Europe.
> Qingdao is a major seaport and naval base, as well as a commercial and financial center. It is home to electronics multinationals such as Haier and Hisense. The Jiaozhou Bay Bridge, links the main urban area of Qingdao with Huangdao district, straddling the Jiaozhou Bay sea areas. Its historic, German-style architecture and Tsingtao Brewery, the second largest brewery in China[6] are legacies of the German occupation (1898-1914).











by 高高秋月 on 500px








by CHAPA丨陈成 on 500px








by Indigo on 500px








by 韩豆 on 500p








by 王高波 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by tysonw on 500px









by OneDayFoto on 500px








by 张伟靖Sid on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old German Colonial Buildings in Qingdao - 青岛 德国殖民时代老建筑*








by Bonnenult on 500px








by 摄影师胖子 on 500px
*







*
by 龙 on 500px








by FrankCheng on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Old Qingdao Art Museum - 青岛美术馆 *








by 脖几LuLinda on 500px





*Former German Navy Club Building Built in 1907 - 旧德国海军俱乐部*








by 困难群众shengnan on 500px






*Old Qingdao German Police Headquarters Built in 1905 - 旧青岛胶澳警察公署 *








by Chai on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old German Colonial Buildings in Qingdao - 青岛 德国殖民时代老建筑*
Qingdao was the administration centre of the *German Kiautschou Bay Concession* from late 19th Century to early 20th century








by Elvis on 500px








by Elvis on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old European Style Buildings in Qingdao - 青岛西式老建筑*








by 某小鹏 on 500px








by Elvis on 500px








by 某小鹏 on 500px









by 某小鹏 on 500px









by 某小鹏 on 500px








by 困难群众shengnan on 500px








by 花颀 - 新手上路ing on 500px








by 婺 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qingdao North Railway Station - 青岛北站*








by 苗子 on 500px








By *HZL* on 500px.com








by ❤c on 500px








by ❤c on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*New Jiaodong International Airport - 新胶东国际机场*








by 快乐鱼儿 on 500px








by 快乐鱼儿 on 500px








by 拾得 on 500px








by 拾得 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Licun Area - 李村*
Licang District, Inner North Qingdao








by 陈大大大大陈 on 500px








by 陈东满 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 阿龙摄影 on 500px








by 他与他的猫 on 500px








by Indigo on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 蓝风 on 500px








by 鱼乐人生 on 500px








by 鱼乐人生 on 500px








by 晓强📷_XIAO QIANG on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tangdao Bay (West Coast New Area) - 唐岛湾 (西海岸新区)*
West of Jiaozhou Bay, West Qingdao








by 陈东满 on 500px








by 陈东满 on 500px








by 陈东满 on 500px








by 张伟靖Sid on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 游荡的山 on 500px








by 游荡的山 on 500px








by 游荡的山 on 500px








by 游荡的山 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Newly Built "German Street" in Qingdao - 新建的青岛德国风情街*








by 友友 on 500px








by 友友 on 500px








by 友友 on 500px








by 友友 on 500px








by 友友 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Taiqinggong Taoist Temple at Mount Lao - 崂山 太清宫 道观*








by 快乐鱼儿 on 500px








by 快乐鱼儿 on 500px








by 快乐鱼儿 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Tigger on 500px








by Tigger on 500px








by harix on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by a刘昊一 on 500px








by WM魏 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by BigCrackers on 500px








by BigCrackers on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 摄影先生 on 500px








by 摄影先生 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by WhiteMidnight on 500px








by 许Young on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Michael Zhao on 500px








by 刘舰长 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Quarters of Qingdao - 青岛老城*








by 王高波 on 500px








by 王高波 on 500px








by 王高波 on 500px








by 王高波 on 500px








by 王高波 on 500px








by 他与他的猫 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 饿了的三文鱼 on 500px








by 饿了的三文鱼 on 500px








by 饿了的三文鱼 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*China University of Petroleum (Qingdao Campus) - 中国石油大学(青岛)*








by Rain on 500px





*Qingdao University - 青岛大学*








by WM魏 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Polii on 500px








by Polii on 500px








by Polii on 500px








by 饿了的三文鱼 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 小自然外景 on 500px








by 小自然外景 on 500px








by 他与他的猫 on 500px








by 牛酉酷 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Lao (or Laoshan) National Park** Meets the Yellow Sea at Qingdao - 青岛崂山 黄海海滨*








by 游荡的山 on 500px








by 游荡的山 on 500px








by 游荡的山 on 500px








by 王侃 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 随心而'遇' on 500px








by 随心而'遇' on 500px








by 随心而'遇' on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Taiqinggong Taoist Temple - 太清宫 道观*








by 乔治大叔 George on 500px








by 西域雪/视觉中国  on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tangdao Bay - 唐岛湾*








by 陈东满 on 500px





*Fushan Bay - 浮山湾*








by 游荡的山 on 500px





*Former German Administration Headquarters - 胶澳总督府旧址*








by zhanglianxun on 500px





*St. Michael's Cathedral - 圣弥爱尔大教堂*








by zhanglianxun on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*China University of Petroleum (Qingdao Campus) - 中国石油大学(青岛)* 








by 南方舞厅 on 500px








by 南方舞厅 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qingdao in Winter - 岛城冬日*








by 拾得 on 500px








by Garylee on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by chaoran on 500px








by 朱永新 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 君君 on 500px








by 菜头Kain on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Qingdao - 青岛老城*








by 菜头Kain on 500px








by 菜头Kain on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by see-saw on 500px








by EnHk on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Combo_逄逄 on 500px








by 漂洋过海 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 江海 on 500px








by shutdown00 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 椰风 on 500px








by 椰风 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 小自然外景 on 500px








by 小自然外景 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 其实我还好 on 500px








by SuperPan on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 其实我还好 on 500px








by 其实我还好 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 翟智超 on 500px








by 翟智超 on 500px








by Andy Hu on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 🌈Rainbow  on 500px








by 🌈Rainbow  on 500px








by 🌈Rainbow  on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 泫冥Max on 500px








by 翟智超 on 500px








by 阿龙 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 随心而'遇' on 500px








by 随心而'遇' on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 荒凉 on 500px








by 荒凉 on 500px








by 荒凉 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 📷 Weiqiang Yan. on 500px








by 📷 Weiqiang Yan. on 500px








by 📷 Weiqiang Yan. on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qingdao in Winter - 岛城冬日*








by 挺好 on 500px








by 挺好 on 500px








by maocheng on 500px








by 挺好 on 500px








by maocheng on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Gacy on 500px








by Gacy on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by SuperPan on 500px








by a糖球大鹏a on 500px








by Hernando on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by a糖球大鹏a on 500px








by a糖球大鹏a on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by qwwffss on 500px








by 会动的牙刷 on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*St. Michael's Cathedral** Built in 1934 at Qingdao (Shandong Province) - 山东青岛 浙江路教堂*








by 雪鹰 on 500px








by 贺程同学 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Hernando on 500px








by rockyvision on 500px








by Andy Hu on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*New Qingdao Jiaodong International Airport - 青岛 新胶东国际机场*








by Andy Hu  on 500px








by Andy Hu  on 500px








by Andy Hu  on 500px








by Andy Hu  on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by rockyvision on 500px








by rockyvision on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*West Coast New Area - 西海岸新区*
West of the Jiaozhou Bay, West Qingdao








by Hernando on 500px








by 🙆 阿伦 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 三号棚 on 500px








by 三号棚 on 500px








by 三号棚 on 500px








by 三号棚 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by see-saw on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 随心 on 500px








by 随心 on 500px








by 随心 on 500px








by 随心 on 500px








by 随心 on 500px








by 随心 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by DreamCont on 500px








by Gonga on 500px








by Gonga on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*West Coast New Area - 西海岸新区*
Huangdao District, West Qingdao








by 山鹰 on 500px








by 山鹰 on 500px








by 山鹰 on 500px








by 山鹰 on 500px








by 山鹰 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Lao (or Laoshan) National Park - 崂山景区*
East Qingdao








by 随心  on 500px








by 快乐鱼儿 on 500px








by 快乐鱼儿 on 500px








by 随心  on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by KrisLin on 500px








by KrisLin on 500px








by KrisLin on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 王新国 on 500px








by Hyouka on 500px








by 王新国 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 花满楼Seth on 500px








by 花满楼Seth on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 影如畵 on 500px








by 影如畵 on 500px








by 影如畵 on 500px








by 影如畵 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sinopec Qingdao Oil Refining Plant - 中石化青岛炼化一体化







*








by 七十一二 on 500px








by 七十一二 on 500px








by 七十一二 on 500px








by 七十一二 on 500px








by 七十一二 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 漓江虾 on 500px








by 漓江虾 on 500px








by 漓江虾 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 鸥泽 on 500px








by 辰辰辰Tilo on 500px








by 理想三旬_xb on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Cooperation Organisation** Expo Centre in Qingdao - 青岛 上海合作组织博览中心*
















by 快乐鱼儿 on 500px








by 快乐鱼儿 on 500px








by 快乐鱼儿 on 500px








by 快乐鱼儿 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qingdao Jiaodong International Airport - 青岛胶东国际机场*








by 快乐鱼儿 on 500px








by 快乐鱼儿 on 500px








by 快乐鱼儿 on 500px








by 快乐鱼儿 on 500px








by 快乐鱼儿 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunrise & Sunset in Qingdao - 青岛日出日落*








by 晓强📸XIAO.QIANG on 500px








by 晓强📸XIAO.QIANG on 500px








by 晓强📸XIAO.QIANG on 500px








by 晓强📸XIAO.QIANG on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 晓强📸XIAO.QIANG on 500px








by 晓强📸XIAO.QIANG on 500px








by Along~ on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*West Coast New Area - 西海岸新区*
Huangdao District, West of Jiaozhou Bay, Outer West Qingdao








by 青禾不是青 on 500px








by 青禾不是青 on 500px








by 青禾不是青 on 500px








by 青禾不是青 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 十子大人 on 500px








by 十子大人 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by vcg-34b4529f84884b8b8806e4e936e748788 on 500px








by vcg-34b4529f84884b8b8806e4e936e748788 on 500px








by 读书康 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 崔宏强城市景观建筑摄影（山东青岛、淄博） on 500px








by 川保久玲大战山本耀司 on 500px








by 川保久玲大战山本耀司 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by WM魏 on 500px








by 陈东满  on 500px








by 陈东满  on 500px


​


----------

